# Happy Birthday, Shamblesuk!



## Elisa68

Buon Compleanno Lee! ​


----------



## lsp

The very happiest birthday, Lee!


----------



## ElaineG

Buon Compleanno!

We seem to have a lot of Tauruses in IE.  Maybe it's time to stop talking about "tagliando la testa al toro."


----------



## winnie

Lee, we was born the same day! 
I'm hoping we don't share the same weather (it's a dull pouring rainy day here!)
Very happy birthday!


----------



## Saoul

Tanti auguri a Lee, Tanti auguri a Lee, tanti auguri a Shamble, tanti auguri a Leeeeeeeeee!


----------



## la reine victoria

_Best wishes on your_
_BIRTHDAY!_​ 
_Enjoy a barrel of beer with_
_one's_
_ compliments  _
​ 


La Reine V​


----------



## emma1968

* AUGURONI LEE !!!!!!!!!*
Beh, vedo che mi stai raggiungendo!!!!!!!!


----------



## shamblesuk

Thanks everyone for your kind words. It makes being nearer 40 than 30 easier to bear. Slightly.

Plus the copious amounts of cider I will be drinking tonight will also surely help.

Grazie a tutti voi.

P.s. Winnie. Anzi, piove anche qui (tutta la giornata, in realtà)


----------



## TrentinaNE

Does my being closer to 50 than to 40 make it even easier to bear?    

A bit late, but no less sincere:  *Happy Birthday, Lee!*

Elisabetta


----------



## Idioteque

As always I'm late...  I know that now you'll be probably having your cider, but I'll sing out anyway :

*Happy birthday to you 
Happy birthday to you 
Happy birthday dear Lee 
Happy birthday to you!!!*   

Hope that this will help you bear your new age!  E dai che sei ancora un ragazzino!  

*AUGURONI!!!*


----------



## moodywop

*Un po' in ritardo, tanti auguri di buon compleanno, Lee! *


----------



## DanyD

Perchè è un bravo ragazzo
perchè è un bravo ragazzo
perchè è un bravo ragazzooooooooooooooooo
nessuno lo può (an)negar!  

Happiest Birthday Lee!

P.s.: Excuse me for posting so late but I wasn't aware of the existence of  such a forum...


----------

